# hope no pregnancy troubles, ideas?



## chickenrunnin (Aug 30, 2011)

My best girl was suppose to have her babies yesterday..She pulled hair Saturday, pulled hair monday, she is not stressed, no raised temp but is bleeding a bit. ideas?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 30, 2011)

false pregnancy.  Very common with rabbits


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 30, 2011)

her belly is very very round....gosh I am so sad if that is what happened. Well I am happy too as its nothing serious or life threatening. Of the 4 times I have bred her, she has only had one live litter and they were wonderful, there were 5...her first litter was lost due to fly strike, second litter was the 5, third was 1 dead baby and not others, and this would be her fourth.


----------



## chickenrunnin (Aug 31, 2011)

She had a VERY LARGE dead baby this morning...no fasle preg


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 1, 2011)

chickenrunnin said:
			
		

> She had a VERY LARGE dead baby this morning...no fasle preg


So sorry to hear of this loss.     How's Mom doing?


----------



## chickenrunnin (Sep 1, 2011)

Emotionally: she seems to be doing really well. she always welcomes me to her home and shows appreciation in her eyes. 

Physically: No more bleeding, palpated and cannot feel any others but was no good at that anyway  She is not feverish and shows no discomfort


----------

